

Ask HN: Can you recommend a service to sell a website other than Flippa? - kamilszybalski

I&#x27;m well aware of Flippa but looking for other alternatives, if any. Would appreciate any suggestions, thank you.
======
mtmail
There is [https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com) and
[http://www.ebay.com/sch/Internet-Businesses-
Websites-/46689/...](http://www.ebay.com/sch/Internet-Businesses-
Websites-/46689/i.html)

~~~
kamilszybalski
Thanks, i'll have a look

------
iurisilvio
[http://empireflippers.com](http://empireflippers.com)

I check it sometimes, but I don't know if it is good.

~~~
kamilszybalski
Thanks.

------
twelvedigits
Out of curiosity, why are you looking for a different service? What's wrong
with Flippa?

~~~
kamilszybalski
nothing particularly wrong with Flippa per se, it's more to do with the
listing requirements and the way this particular product, and the related
assets, are structured.

